# Face Claim Search and Talk



## galaxyinfinitum (Apr 22, 2021)

*Putting this at the top for TLDR purposes: If you are also looking for a faceclaim for one of your characters feel free to post them and maybe we can all help each other! :V*

I've looked at tons of furry threads and comics looking for some but I can't seem to find any that fit super well so I was hoping for some help.
They don't need to be exact same species or looks because obviously there's no way they could be, but as long as they can pass with some editing (like changing markings/adding hair or horns) then I'd love to see it.
Currently only interested in black and white manga, but if the character only has an anime/coloured comic or manga appearance I suppose I can work with it.

Oh, it should also be noted that the gender for these characters doesn't matter because I'm only using their faces. As long as they kinda match it's whatever

The characters in question:





Elizabeth. Things to note: Must be canine of some kind, preferably white for easy marking adding. mohawk is a bonus so I don't have to edit it in, but bald/no hair is fine too.





Voix. Must be a child/chibi. Must be canine of some kind. Dark fur is preferred but I can always colour it in. 




Bruit. Pretty sure this one and Amara will be the most difficult to find since they are turtle-like in appearance. Any kind-of reptilian or hairless creature would work though.




Amara. Can be canine or reptilians, because of her ears and cheek fluff. 




Henri. Again I don't think he'll be easy to find because turtle/reptile....character doesn't need to be a cyclops I can do that myself, obv.




Abidemi. Must be a child/chibi. Gotta be a cat or lion. Preferably light coloured for eas of marking addition.




Adelina. Same as above! Gotta be a child/chibi. The two of them are twins so they could possibly just use the same faceclaim.


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm confused over what you're looking for, exactly...but the anime characters database might help you.


----------



## galaxyinfinitum (Apr 23, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm confused over what you're looking for, exactly...but the anime characters database might help you.


Furry characters from manga/anime/etc that I can use as roleplay icons. I just have a hard time finding furry characters is all! Thank you for the resource, I'll look into it!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

galaxyinfinitum said:


> Furry characters from manga/anime/etc


Japanese anthropomorphism is generally different.
Less furry, more gijinka.
Greek style anthropomorphism isn't popular in the east so it'll be hard to find good examples.


----------



## galaxyinfinitum (May 1, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> Japanese anthropomorphism is generally different.
> Less furry, more gijinka.
> Greek style anthropomorphism isn't popular in the east so it'll be hard to find good examples.


That's kind of why I'm asking for help?? I mean I know there's anthros and stuff, there's a whole thread of furry manga but I wanted to know if there were any other shows/comics/etc that people might suggest, especially for these particular characters. I already knew it's a long shot


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2021)

galaxyinfinitum said:


> That's kind of why I'm asking for help?? I mean I know there's anthros and stuff, there's a whole thread of furry manga but I wanted to know if there were any other shows/comics/etc that people might suggest, especially for these particular characters. I already knew it's a long shot



Well a lot of Comics feature furries or what might be considered "furry content". A lot of them also have spin-off content (ex. Capwolf). So if the manga and anime doesn't do it for you, the comics side of things might be your next best bet. However, I can't name any specific source for you --- since there's so much to sift through, and even if I did find "the one" I'd use, you might not like it, and since I'm not you...well, you can see where that's going. I'm sure you'll find something useful. If not, you can always just commission an artist for an OC.


----------



## galaxyinfinitum (May 1, 2021)

Raever said:


> Well a lot of Comics feature furries or what might be considered "furry content". A lot of them also have spin-off content (ex. Capwolf). So if the manga and anime doesn't do it for you, the comics side of things might be your next best bet. However, I can't name any specific source for you --- since there's so much to sift through, and even if I did find "the one" I'd use, you might not like it, and since I'm not you...well, you can see where that's going. I'm sure you'll find something useful. If not, you can always just commission an artist for an OC.


Well, I wanted people's opinions, so even if I didn't like it I'd still want to see what you had in mind. Again, that's the point of the thread.

(Also I know I could commission or draw them myself...I'm just lazy =3= I didn't want to draw so many icons)


----------



## Raever (May 2, 2021)

galaxyinfinitum said:


> Well, I wanted people's opinions, so even if I didn't like it I'd still want to see what you had in mind. Again, that's the point of the thread.



Here you go.


----------

